# ice age 3.



## foxmusk (Jul 1, 2009)

cool movie, adorable characters, and that weasel...yes please. <3


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 1, 2009)

Ehh, I think they should have stopped after the second one, which wasn't that great, in my opinion... :/


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 1, 2009)

but the third one had a fucking sexy weasel.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 2, 2009)

I disagree. Ice Age 2 failed.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2009)

Ice Age should have stopped at 1.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but the third one had a fucking sexy weasel.



Whoa whoa whoa. Let's back the hell up for just a minute.

Are you talking about this? http://www.filmofilia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ice_age_3.jpg


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Let's back the hell up for just a minute.
> 
> Are you talking about this? http://www.filmofilia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ice_age_3.jpg



no, this one. Buck.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know... Ice Age Seems like a generic kids movie now :/ But the Weasel looks kick ass lol


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd go see it just to see the weasel. He seems to be the only eye-catching thing in that movie. Although it's nice to waste $9.50 just for a stupid 3-D movie and then $5.50 for a large coke.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 2, 2009)

Weasel = Yes. I was thinking about that too when I saw the previews.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 2, 2009)

That fur doesn't look very good.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, this one. Buck.



That underbite's really throwing me off.

Not that it would make the thing attractive without it.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 2, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, this one. Buck.


*drool*

Ugh...

*wipes sarcasm off his chin*


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 2, 2009)

It's the picture. But then again, every preview I see makes me thing differently. Lol


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> That fur doesn't look very good.





Aden said:


> That underbite's really throwing me off.
> 
> Not that it would make the thing attractive without it.





Wulf said:


> *drool*
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> *wipes sarcasm off his chin*



GOOD THING YOUR OPINIONS WERE NOT REQUESTED. >:C


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> GOOD THING YOUR OPINIONS WERE NOT REQUESTED. >:C



baaaawwwwww :C


----------



## Conker (Jul 2, 2009)

Ice Age 2 was kinda meh. Dunno if I'll see this one, at least not in theaters.

Seems amusing, but the second one seemed amusing to


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to see it...


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 3, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing it.  I'm not blowing $12.75 (that's the ticket price for just one person XD) for it tho.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

BTW, Buck is voiced by Simon Pegg. (Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, Run Fatboy Run, and apparently Scotty in the new Star Trek Movie.)

Personally, I have liked this series and enjoyed this one. And if you think about the other movies out right now, it's either Ice Age 3 or Public Enemies as, apparently, Transformers 2 was an epic fail according to most everyone.

The message of love and family was cute and good for kids...This third movie, though, falls along side Sherk in terms of jokes. There were a lot kids would understand and laugh at, but there were some that, thankfully, most kids won't understand, but will make the adults laugh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 4, 2009)

From what I heard, this is better than 2.

I will be watching it in 3D.

And Ice Age series really never had much pop culture stuff... don't tell 3 have them?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 4, 2009)

It's been a long time since I saw the first _Ice Age_, but somehow I still remembered who the characters for the first one were so since I haven't seen the sequel I'm going to assume the "new" characters present from the start were randomly invented when the writers smoked too much pot.

I have to say while the movie had funny moments a lot of the comedy was more along the lines of "what the hell?" than actually funny.

Speaking of which, is it bad that I found the balloon pterosaur incident amusing?

I thought the characters were entertaining to watch and for the most part the adventure had a sense of excitement but at the same time it was slightly underwhelming. The more, er... telegraphed? elements didn't bother me so much since by the time they had an effect on what was going n, I'd forgotten they'd been introduced in the first place.

There were some parts that ragged on too long, though. Actually these were almost always relating to that squirrel who's always chasing a nut.

Okay, so tyrannosaurs are portrayed as somewhat affectionate and whatnot, and raptors are murderous and only in the movie to get beaten up. I can get behind that completely. In fact I think maybe it would be better if more movies had raptors make an appearance only to be beaten up.

And if anybody knows what Rudy was supposed to be, let me know.

All things considered the movie was worth waiting a long time for. I rate it 4/5


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2009)

WHAT KILLED THE DINOSAURS?

THE *ICE AGE!!!*


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 4, 2009)

I love Ice Age 1, the music was great, and so was the storyline. Ice Age 2 was without a doubt one of the stupidest films I have ever seen..I appears as if it was done for the under 7 crowd. I got my fingers crossed about the third one, the clips look good. Of course I know a good trailer does not mean a good film.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I love Ice Age 1, the music was great, and so was the storyline. Ice Age 2 was without a doubt one of the stupidest films I have ever seen..I appears as if it was done for the under 7 crowd. I got my fingers crossed about the third one, the clips look good. Of course I know a good trailer does not mean a good film.



umm...isn't that the point of most cartoons? to be targeted to kids under 7? Don't be too disappointed if you don't like this movie series...unless you have kids...then you'll be seeing a lot more of it.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 4, 2009)

I disagree with that. There have been an awful lot of cartoon/CG films with appeal to older audiences as well; think of films like WALL-E.

I saw the first Ice Age when I was probably about 12 or 13 and loved it; it was funny, well animated and the story was good enough to get engaged in. It's been a while since I saw it, but if I watched it again I reckon I'd still like it because it's well written enough.

Sadly, the curse of an atrocious trilogy seems to be a very common phenomenon in film today. A company makes a good film, like Toy Story or Ice Age, and then attempts to captialise on the success with a couple more crappy sequels to draw in the masses and make themselves more money. Most of the time, the story should have been wrapped up in the first film and left alone, unless it was originally intended to be a trilogy like LOTR or something.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

Entropy said:


> I disagree with that. There have been an awful lot of cartoon/CG films with appeal to older audiences as well; think of films like WALL-E.
> 
> I saw the first Ice Age when I was probably about 12 or 13 and loved it; it was funny, well animated and the story was good enough to get engaged in. It's been a while since I saw it, but if I watched it again I reckon I'd still like it because it's well written enough.
> 
> Sadly, the curse of an atrocious trilogy seems to be a very common phenomenon in film today. A company makes a good film, like Toy Story or Ice Age, and then attempts to captialise on the success with a couple more crappy sequels to draw in the masses and make themselves more money. Most of the time, the story should have been wrapped up in the first film and left alone, unless it was originally intended to be a trilogy like LOTR or something.



That's true, but, generally when you make a cartoon, you're going to be targeting younger audiences...unless you're Dreamworks. You might have a few more "mature" jokes here and there solely for the parents who had to drag their kids to the movie in the first place.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2009)

Hm..I just saw 3 last night. I would say I prefer it over the other 2, but 2 is still at the bottom. >_>


The best part is, I saw it at a Drive-In! MAN I never knew how good my dad's car stereo was...or how powerful those projectors were. x3


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

nice! aren't very many Drive-ins left.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 5, 2009)

The movie was decent... but BUCK MADE IT AWESOME.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The movie was decent... but BUCK MADE IT AWESOME.



my thoughts exactly!


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 5, 2009)

Shouden, you misunderstand my point. When animators dumb down a story, it takes a lot away, think of what films such as Road to El Dorado, Wall-E or even the great Howl's Moving Castle would of been like if they just had been made for kids. When animators write a film like thankfully most Pixar films for a wide audience it make it just that more fun for everyone.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, Road to El Dorado had the MOST inappropiate scene in a cartoon that I've ever seen. They might as well showed the sex scene.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 5, 2009)

They hinted at one, and it was funny.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 5, 2009)

still wasn't appropiate for a children's movie.


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2009)

Shouden said:


> still wasn't appropiate for a children's movie.



Just because it's animated doesn't mean it's a children's movie.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 5, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Okay, Road to El Dorado had the MOST inappropiate scene in a cartoon that I've ever seen. They might as well showed the sex scene.



Which?


----------



## Shouden (Jul 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> Just because it's animated doesn't mean it's a children's movie.



true, but generally, Disney is associated with kids movies.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 5, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Which?



if you watch the movie, you'll know


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 5, 2009)

I kind of have mixed feelings about wanting to see the third one. The first one was good, and the second one was OK, so it's kind of hard to judge how a third one could do in matching up with its predecessors. After reading this thread, I'm thinking now that I may go see it for myself sometime soon just to see what I think of it.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 5, 2009)

I liked all three films.this one is cute. Buck is amusing and the scrattete(female squirrel that looks like a fox) one is very pretty :3

The best part of this is when sid see's the baby of ellie's and is like it's a boy! and then diego says that's it's tail,and then sid says it's a girl  
XD


----------



## Lukar (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw it while I was on vacation last week, and loved it. ^^ Peaches is fucking cute, Buck's awesome, and Scrat + Scratte = win.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 5, 2009)

I personally thought this movie was amazing. Every scene was genius, and I laughed really fucking hard at a few scenes. I can say I liked it better than Up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 6, 2009)

Animation Age Ghetto


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 6, 2009)

I can name 2 animated films that are not for kids

Wizards (the most violent film I have ever seen)

The nine lives of Fritz the Cat (fancast has this one.)


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 6, 2009)

I SWEAR, THE GIRL SQUIRREL/RAT THING HAS TO BE CROSSED WITH A FOX. 
but...
she's cute. :3
i can understand why scrat likes her. 
and buck is awesome.
i love british accents. 
and australian, but that's offtopic.
My favorite line from the movie is "I lost my mind about 3 months ago. I woke up married to a pineapple. an UGLY pinapple. but i loved her."
Or, "I THOUGHT YOU WERE A FEMALE!"
those are two of the best lines.
:3


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 9, 2009)

I've seen the movie twice.

First time because I was curious. And second time for Buck, because that weasel is the pure awesomeness.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 9, 2009)

Benjamin Foxtails said:


> I've seen the movie twice.
> 
> First time because I was curious. And second time for Buck, because that weasel is the pure awesomeness.



and pure hottness! <3


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 9, 2009)

wait, there are three? WAS ONE NOT ENOUGH!!!????


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> wait, there are three? WAS ONE NOT ENOUGH!!!????



One is only enough if it doesn't make enough money.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 10, 2009)

And you use einstein as an avatar...


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Ice Age should have stopped at 1.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah how dare they make sequels!

*gobbles of sequels of God of Guitar Fantasy Quest XVIII*


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 19, 2009)

OK, I just saw it today, and I got to admit that it changed my expectations entirely. I mean, I first thought it was not going to be as strong as the first two movies were. It was actually pretty good, overall; it had interesting new characters (including Buck and the little dinosaur babies), the humor was funny (despite a few of the jokes being slightly crude or ridiculous (and I'm referring to "ridiculous" in regards to use of pop-culture references), but at least they worked), and it was enjoyable. I recommend it.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> baaaawwwwww :C



LOL THIS



Shouden said:


> BTW, Buck is voiced by Simon Pegg. (Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, Run Fatboy Run, and apparently Scotty in the new Star Trek Movie.)



He's not apparently Scotty, he IS Scotty, and he does a damn fine job of it too. Him and Bones were my favourite characters



Shouden said:


> Personally, I have liked this series and enjoyed this one. And if you think about the other movies out right now, it's either Ice Age 3 or Public Enemies as, apparently, Transformers 2 was an epic fail according to most everyone.



I haven't seen Bayformers2, but the first was pretty bad, so I think its a given that this one will be shit too.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Shouden said:


> true, but generally, Disney is associated with kids movies.



I'm pretty sure El Dorado was Dreamworks


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 22, 2009)

I've seen 1 and 2 and 3. I will have to say I enjoyed 3 the most...it was definitely worth seeing.

I originally had my doubts when I heard there was a three but....man was I not disappointed. I loved the movie, and I do agree with many of the others, Buck really made the whole thing much more awesome. He was a really cool character....fun to watch, and amusing with his half crazed antics.


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Okay, Road to El Dorado had the MOST inappropiate scene in a cartoon that I've ever seen. They might as well showed the sex scene.





yiffytimesnews said:


> They hinted at one, and it was funny.





Shouden said:


> still wasn't appropiate for a children's movie.





Aden said:


> Just because it's animated doesn't mean it's a children's movie.





Shouden said:


> true, but generally, Disney is associated with kids movies.



Sorry, got to agree with Shouden on that particular point. A movie that is PG or under shouldn't be that close to showing a sex scene. When a four year old can tell you it's wrong...things need to change or I'm gonna start making the people who make kids movies watch freakin Veggie Tales til they know them forward, backward, and in their sleep! Cause if I have to watch Veggie Tales one more time because of kids movies that aren't really for kids I'm gonna be screamin!

Anyway didn't mean to go off on a rant. Me personally, I want to see Ice Age 3 just because of Crash and Eddie... and the weasel cause he looked cool in the previews. Lately the cartoons have been better than the non-cartoon movies.


----------

